# 2007 MK5 2.5l coil pack CEL



## McgyverMK5 (Apr 21, 2015)

Hello,

Seeing as this is the first real problem I've had with my car I can't really complain. But for a bit of back story last week the coil pack went bad on the fifth cylinder causing my car to misfire. So I went to my uncle who is a part owner of a auto parts supply company and he ordered me 5 Beck Arnley 178-8445 Direct Ignition Coils for my car and 5 ACDelco 41-806 Professional Platinum Spark plugs. I know the spark plugs were cheap just a temporary fix. But anyway's pulled the old coils and plugs, gapped the new plugs at 0.39 and proceeded to install the new coils and plugs and clear the CEL from the misfire. After the install the car runs perfectly without any stutter/misfire or lack of power. The issue came after starting the car for a second time, the CEL came on and the codes I am getting are as follows P0351 P0352 P0353 P0354 P0355. meaning that the circuit is malfunctioning. Rechecked all the wires no clip was loose or no split wires that I could see. Pull the clips checked the connections and everything looked OK, reconnected them and no avail. Sorry for the long winded explanation, but more info is better than not enough. Anyway's if anyone has any ideas it would be much appreciated! 

Cheers,

Nathan


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

go over your main grounding point first; start at the neg battery terminal to chassis ground. remove and clean the contact points.

then inspect all other grounding points.

clear codes and try again.

tempted to tell you to put your old plugs back in if they were OEM.


----------



## McgyverMK5 (Apr 21, 2015)

le0n said:


> go over your main grounding point first; start at the neg battery terminal to chassis ground. remove and clean the contact points.
> 
> then inspect all other grounding points.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply! I disconnected my negitive battery terminal and allowed the ecu to reset, I also checked the grounds and everything is nice and tight with no movement. The code still reappears. After clearing the code it doesn't appear until 5-10 seconds later. A friend has some rev. 2 coils laying around going to try swapping a few around to see what happens. Any other suggestions?


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

wipe the old plugs off and put them back in.

are you getting misfires on all packs again? or just one?

are you getting the "random misfire" code?

what "code" appears after 10 seconds?

is this happening while at idle?

sort of wondering if you have a vacuum leak.


----------



## McgyverMK5 (Apr 21, 2015)

le0n said:


> wipe the old plugs off and put them back in.
> 
> are you getting misfires on all packs again? or just one?
> 
> ...


I went and bought some good spark plugs NKG PZFR5Q11 pulled and replaced the AC delco garbage. I still have no misfires but after clearing the CEL i get the codes P0351 P0352 P0353 P0354 P0355. meaning that the coil pack circuit is malfunctioning. there is no random misfire code that I am getting. it does not matter if the car is at idle or I immediately start driving the codes still re-appear. My next steps are checking the coil harness with a multimeter and if no issues are found there check for vacuum leak. Any more suggestions would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks so much for the help so far!

Cheers,

Nathan


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

McgyverMK5 said:


> I went and bought some good spark plugs NKG PZFR5Q11 pulled and replaced the AC delco garbage. I still have no misfires but after clearing the CEL i get the codes P0351 P0352 P0353 P0354 P0355. meaning that the coil pack circuit is malfunctioning. there is no random misfire code that I am getting. it does not matter if the car is at idle or I immediately start driving the codes still re-appear. My next steps are checking the coil harness with a multimeter and if no issues are found there check for vacuum leak. Any more suggestions would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thanks so much for the help so far!
> 
> ...


Before you do that you might consider installing OEM coils. From my experience aftermarket coils and plugs do not do well in VWs. 

As you know the codes you have are ignition coil circuit malfunctions on all cylinders. This means you either had the entire ignition circuit go bad coincidently after installing coils and plugs (possible but highly unlikely), the ECM went bad, or the more likely the ignition coils are no good. 

I suspect that the reason why this showing up as the ECM is looking for a specific resistance value to know that coil is working properly. Being that they are aftermarket they don't meet that spec which is why you have faults. 

You should take 1 of your old (known good) coils and swap them in to one of the cylinders to verify what I'm saying is correct. 

Hope this helps. 

Here are the OEM coils in case you need them 
https://deutscheautoparts.com/2-5-ignition-coil-07k905715f.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nebilex (Feb 8, 2004)

Reviving an old thread. OP were you able to solve the problem? what did you end up doing? i'm having a similar issue now.


----------

